# Donor, Deciding and Accepting, with Dizzi



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Donor, Deciding and Accepting

I will be in the chat room for members to meet and discuss all things donor! 
I cant guarantee to have the answers your seeking,
but hopefully by sharing our worries, concerns and plans ( or what we did ! )
we can support each other as we decide to create our families in this way.

~Dizzi~
      

From 8pm Sunday's, Monday's & Tuesday's 
in the Chatroom, 
Meet and greet in the Welcome room for 8pm moving to a sub room at 8.15pm for at least an Hour 
ALL WELCOME
​*​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry I missed last nights  

I will be about tonight so please feel free to stop by


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am heading into chat now


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

See you tonight


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am busy this evening but do pop in and meet a buddy   I will nip in if I get chance


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry I cant be with you, the room is set up just pop into chat

We just got in and we are about to have tea 

I hope to be back here by 9ish if anyone's about


----------

